# Photoshop Elements 5.0 eigene Rahmen



## upps78 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo gibt es ne Möglichkeit selbst erstelle Rahmen, die in png vorliegen
in PSE zu öffnen, so wie die schon bereits vorhandenen?

Wohin ich die Dateien speichern muss und wie PSE sie lädt,
weiß ich, aber wie schaffe ich es, das sie die FUnktionien (also
drauf klicken und man kann ein Foto einfügen) gehen?
DIe bereits vorhandenen Rahmen liegen wohl als PSD Datei ab.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar kein PSE, aber schau mal, in welchem Ordner die fertigen Rahmen-PSDs liegen.
In diesen Ordner legst du die *.pngs als *.psd abgespeichert ab und wenn du Glück hast,
kannst du diese dann auch verwenden. 

Viel Erfolg,
Markus


----------



## upps78 (21. Februar 2010)

Funktioniert leider net. Wenn ich den Rahmen dann nutzen möchte,
bringt er die Fehlermeldung "Rahmen platzieren"

Ich nehme an, das PSE noch irgendwo Daten versteckt hat, aber wo ...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Februar 2010)

Du kannst dir auch eine eigene Rahmenbibliothek erstellen und bei Bedarf den entsprechenden
öffnen und mittels Datei => Platzieren in den Rahmen automatisch einfügen lassen.


----------



## upps78 (22. Februar 2010)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst dir auch eine eigene Rahmenbibliothek erstellen und bei Bedarf den entsprechenden
> öffnen und mittels Datei => Platzieren in den Rahmen automatisch einfügen lassen.



Weiß leider net genau, was du meinst


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich meinte damit, dass du dir Rahmen nach deinen Wünschen gestaltest, diese dann in einem
separaten Ordner abspeicherst (was dann deine sog. Rahmenbibliothek wäre) und bei Bedarf
herausholst und benutzt.


----------



## upps78 (22. Februar 2010)

Habe ich ja quasi so gemacht dann, aber das andere wäre komfortabler, da
man die Bilder dann net noch alle beschneiden müßte damit die hinter den Rahmen 
passen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Februar 2010)

Du könntest dir auch sog. Aktionen-Sets erstellen, jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob dies schon in PSE 5.0 angeboten wurde.


----------

